

Coolest HTML5/JS/SVG slideshow effect I have ever seen - whalesalad
http://mbostock.github.com/d3/talk/20111018/#17

======
masonhensley
d3.js, which was used for this is pretty sweet. If you haven't checked it out,
take a peak at the github repo.

<http://mbostock.github.com/d3/>

------
earle
Just because its cool does not mean its conveying the data any better.

